# Case+Xbox 360 = Sound?



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2012)

Im unsure if this is the proper section to be posting this so if it is not, please move it to where it belongs. 

Basically this is what im trying to do. I have my xbox 360 hooked up to my computer via this VGA HD/VGA cable. Then I get sound through my headphones via my sound card. 

What I want to be able to do is for when I have friends come over and we play on the xbox, I dont have to keep unhooking it from my computer and hooking it up in the living room so we can both hear what is going on. I do not have speakers for my computer nor do I want them if i can avoid it. I just want to leave it hooked up to my computer and have two sets of headphones. 

Basically what im getting at is this: can i somehow rig the computer/xbox360 up to allow sound to come from my sound card from the rear of the case and also have sound come out of the front audio jack on my computer case at the same time? If so, would there be any loss in audio quality?

Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

If you were using onboard Realtek, the option you would need to look for is in advanced device settings in sound manager. Not too too sure how set it up with the Xtremegamer.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2012)

i tried plugging the front panel audio cable from the case into the sound card itself but that didn't seem to work.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2012)

bump


----------



## insane 360 (May 23, 2012)

headphone splitter?
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eld-keywords=headphone+splitter&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## bretts31344 (May 23, 2012)

This cable to the Line-In or Microphone port on your motherboard. Then just plug in the headset to either the front panel or motherboard Line-Out.

EDIT: I may not have understood correctly. You just need something like this to hook up two headsets.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2012)

bretts31344 said:


> This cable to the Line-In or Microphone port on your motherboard. Then just plug in the headset to either the front panel or motherboard Line-Out.
> 
> EDIT: I may not have understood correctly. You just need something like this to hook up two headsets.



Now why didnt I think of these options at 3 in the morning. 

Ill try the splitters and see what happens. Thanks guys!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 24, 2012)

Ok update. Doesnt seem to work even with a splitter. Ive tried plugging the splitter with 2 headphones plugged in into the back of the sound card where the xbox audio goes and that doesnt work. Tried plugging it into the front of the case and that doesnt work. Tried plugging it into the line-in and that doesnt work.


----------

